# 4 month old vizsla pup - introduction!



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello! Our family brought home a vizsla pup just before Christmas (he's 4 months now) and this forum has been a lifesaver! We're going through all the usual - teething, shark attacks, etc... thinking that we were insane to get a vizsla. I have never had dogs but my husband's family has labs -- our crazy vizsla was nothing like the labs he's known!

but, basic training has been going well (he knows all his commands and is leash walking great now). I'm glad to have found this forum and thought it was time for a proper introduction. Pup's name is Wilson.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Wilson, a big Roo Roo Roo welcome from Astro and Zsa Zsa. 


By the way, I'm going to ask the moderators to issue you with a rule infringement notice for holding out on the puppy pics for so long. Fancy keeping Wilson away from us. Now, if you were to make up for it by posting some catch up pics, I might be convinced to let it slide...........


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, mlwindc, and welcome to the forums! Wilson is a handsome little guy!!  You've been holding out since Christmas? Sounds like he is doing very well with his lessons!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

He's adorable! Did you get him from a breeder in CA? I only ask because he looks very similar to our pup Cooper.  This is a picture of Cooper @ 6 months old.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome - we have a 4 year old son too, so we've been busy trying to get everything under control and keeping everyone happy!

Wilson is from a breeder in NC -- we brought him home at around the 11 week mark and now, at 16 weeks, things are really getting into stride (even though he's willfully disobeying us now at times)! We live in the city and luckily, have an excellent dog training school that has really helped me get comfortable with dog ownership (our trainer trained his first pair of vizslas 10 years ago).

Here are some photos - the first is more recent, but the one with the red toy is from the week we brought him home!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I see Wilson has his own chair already!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome to the world of Vizslas. The next chapter of your life has now begun and you will find it will never be the same again! 

Although at times chaos will override any sense of peace and sanity you will eventually realize that your heart has been molded and embraced by the eccentricities and unconditional love of these amazing red dogs.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

mlwindc - welcome to the forum!

Wilson is a handsome boy, love the ears


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

ML - do you live in NC?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

nope, we live in DC!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He's beautiful.

Yes you do have a handful there. That little guy ain't missing one single thing that's going on around him. 
That much focus in the eyes of a puppy that young. Wow!! I can't wait to see him at 2 years old. He's going to be impressive.


----------

